# ROAD TRIPS ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

did not read many ?'s about this unless it was about the trip home with the new PUP - I'm OLD SCHOOL - a trip around the block - or a 20 hr trip out west - the pup can not wait 2 get in the truck - the adventure Vgins - TRY IT - no charts - no proof - just a pup happy 2V on the road with YOU - a short trip 2 the bank - take the pup with you - my bank gives out treats - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar goes everywhere with me and my partner. He comes to work with us every day (and gets to play with 2 other Vs all day). 
He gets really excited when the campervan comes out cos he knows he is in for an adventure...


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gus goes everything with us too. He LOVES to ride. My bank also gives out treats. We get so cracked up at him because he'll sit straight up in the seat to make sure she sees him. If she doesn't he'll stick his head out the window and wiggle everywhere until she does. Reminds me of when I was a kid doing the same thing for a sucker. He gets so much attention from strangers when we're parked. As soon as I get out of the car, he'll jump in the driver's seat and just look around. He sits so proudly though. We regularly take him to the lake which is about a 4 hour trip. The ride there is a little rough at times because he gets impatient but after a weekend of boating, swimming, and playing in the sand, he sleeps all the way home. We've only left him 3 times since we've had (he's just about 18 months old). I just cannot imagine my life without him now.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

There's nothing better than a V copilot who is just as excited to be on the road as you are. I've never had a dog ride in the car better than Haeden. Two years ago we did a 12 hour trip from Ohio to South Carolina and we'll be doing it again so he can go on vacation with us. I have to admit - I'm almost more excited about traveling with my V than with my husband. (But don't tell him that!)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I do - walk it - like I talk it - 2 day after church - off 2 Cedar Creek Lake 4 water bumpers - the launch ramp - boats in and out - PIKE has just 1 job - the BUMPER - so proud of him -


----------

